# Nerite snails in freshwater -pics-



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I have been intersted in Nerite snail recently. I have read good things about wilma and her Nerite snails. Some people have even reported being able to breed her snails in fresh water.

There seems to be several species of nerite snails. According to wilma's website her nerite snails look simular to this



Other species which appeal to me more look something like this
(Zebra Nerite)


Basically to all the people who have successfully breed the nerite snail.... What do your nerites look like?

Please post images or describe them in detail. I am interested in figuring out what breeding freshwater nerites look like.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Breeding them is still very illusive. Here is some debate, but again....no conclusions. I ve tried google too. Been wanting to breed them since i first saw them in the lfs.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I was just doing some research on Zebra Nerites, and saw your thread about Nerites. I actually have 3 of Wilma's Olive Nerites. They are beautiful, and do an amazing job on clean up. I haven't seen any eggs yet. I asked her about breeding, she said hers successfully breed in freshwater.
I'm going to order 5 more from her if I don't have any luck finding Zebra's, and successful breeding of them in freshwater.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah I just really like the look of Zebra Nerites. The Olive Nerites just dont do it for me. I started looking into them because they seem so beneficial to the algae cleanup.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Never seen the zebra ones in person, neat looking though!

I like them for cleaning a tank, just wish they'd stop laying eggs, heh, little white dots.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is one of mine, I have never had any breed in freshwater and I have been keeping them for about 2 years. I do have trouble with their shells eroding from the acidic water. They are great little algae eaters, esp. GSA


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Here is one of mine, I have never had any breed in freshwater and I have been keeping them for about 2 years. I do have trouble with their shells eroding from the acidic water. They are great little algae eaters, esp. GSA


Is that a Zebra or a different species? The lines look different to me.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

It looks like an Olive Nerite, just a very good picture. Mine have similar banding too.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

there are a few more varieties of freshwater nerites. Here is a picture of a Ruby Nerite


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

So the big question would be, where in the US can you get these?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

My photo is an Olive, I have seen the zebra in a few ppls, tanks. I cant rem. where they got them. Maybe AZ gardens?


----------



## bombastus (Apr 1, 2007)

Try Rainbowsnails.com


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

No dice on either website. It's ok, I'll stick with Wilma.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually tried looking for some zebra nerites too but never really found any other then Wilma.......

Here are the ones I got from her.


----------



## Crocodylus (Jul 2, 2003)

and where can we contact Wilma??? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/

She's on a short vacation right now. I just ordered some more. She said she would start shipping again after the 4th holiday.

Here's one of her's/mine with a hitchiker.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

rohape said:


> http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/
> 
> She's on a short vacation right now. I just ordered some more. She said she would start shipping again after the 4th holiday.
> 
> Here's one of her's/mine with a hitchiker.


Well those look a lot nicer than the ones pictured on her website.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I will agree with you BigRed27, her pictures could use a little work.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I can tell you that in the many talks over the phone i have had with wilma that i have learned that she does not post the pics on there. She sends the pics to a friend and he then posts the pics on her site.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

will5 said:


> I can tell you that in the many talks over the phone i have had with wilma that i have learned that she does not post the pics on there. She sends the pics to a friend and he then posts the pics on her site.


It is a shame, the people who have posted pics of snails that they got from her are way nicer looking then the picture on her on site. It doesnt do her snails any justice.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

BigRed27 said:


> It is a shame, the people who have posted pics of snails that they got from her are way nicer looking then the picture on her on site. It doesnt do her snails any justice.


Yeah that is true but the pictures are taken with the best camera she has. So nothing can be done about it.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I wonder if she would accept one of our pictures. I don't have a super fancy DSLR, but I have some pretty darn good pics. I think I'll write her and offer her some of my pics.


----------

